# Pacific Rim -- Guillermo del Toro's Giant Mecha movie



## iamthefonz (Dec 12, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 13, 2012)

That's some Big O shit right there.

Def. looking forward to this.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 13, 2012)

Dear Guillermo Del Toro, whether this movie is good or bad, I don't hate you.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT indeed. This is the kind of movie I've been wanting to see in theaters ever since I was aware movies existed.


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 13, 2012)

I kind of feel the opposite, this seems totally opposite of what del Toro has put out in the past and totally opposite of what I love about his style. I'll reserve judgement for now, but I really think this one looks terrible.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 13, 2012)

Robots, monsters, not during the 60's hmmmm.
I want to see.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 13, 2012)

i can't be mad about a movie with stringer fucking bell in it


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2012)

Monster in the opening looks kinda like the one from 'Go Dexter Family, Go'.


----------



## Mexi (Dec 13, 2012)

sounds like these robots are running on some kind of glaDOS operating system. trailer looks cool


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2012)

Randy said:


> Monster in the opening looks kinda like the one from 'Go Dexter Family, Go'.



Aww yiss, somebody else remembers the GREATEST DEXTER EPISODE OF ALL TIME


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 13, 2012)

looks great...

...thx for posting.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 13, 2012)

Mexi said:


> sounds like these robots are running on some kind of glaDOS operating system. trailer looks cool


that actually is the voice of glados.

movie looks so awesome


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks freaking great, but unless there's some explanation in the story, I'm going to lose my mind over the lack of giant fucking blades in the giant mech's general area. Punching things to death has never been particularly efficient.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't say I liked this too much. Seems like a very anime-ish type thing and I can't be bothered watching robots and monsters beat each other up. Last time I watched something like that was Transformers and I honestly wanted to walk out of the theater. It IS Del Toro though, so maybe it will be pretty cool.


----------



## Bretton (Dec 13, 2012)

seems like a similar premise to the anime Neon Genesis Evangelion (which is awesome)


----------



## sakeido (Dec 13, 2012)

the australian mech actually kinda looks like Unit-01 from evangelion 

eva was a deconstruction of the giant robot genre though. it had robots vs. monsters but the trailer for this one makes it seem like the "giant robots and the power of human spirit rah rah rah!" kind thing that Eva took apart piece by piece 

weta workshop had been attached to a live action Evangelion movie years ago but I think that is in development hell, might never happen. wouldn't mind a north american adaptation of that one though, just because I think america's take on Shinji would be way less of annoying teenage jerkoff


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 13, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> I kind of feel the opposite, this seems totally opposite of what del Toro has put out in the past and totally opposite of what I love about his style. I'll reserve judgement for now, but I really think this one looks terrible.


 Exactly what I was thinking. I'm sure that if it didn't have Del Toro's name tied to it, it might look a bit more appealing.
On the topic of Guillermo Del Toror though, whatever happened to that game he was making? Insane, or something like that?


----------



## Mexi (Dec 13, 2012)

It 'seems' like Guillermo del Toro's Insane may live on after THQ | Joystiq


----------



## Miek (Dec 14, 2012)

The idea that I've heard is that Del Toro is doing a big summer blockbuster so that he can make another on his own terms, which would be an adaptation of At the Mountains of Madness


----------



## Choop (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not sure how I feel about this movie at all, haha. It has some neat ideas going on with like the tech, but the look of movies that have to rely on CGI too heavily tend to disinterest me, unless it has some stylistic significance (sin city, 300, etc). Unless other aspects of the movie are good, I'm not sure giant cartoon robots punching cartoon monsters will carry the movie here..D:


----------



## jaredowty (Dec 14, 2012)

As a fan of giant monster movies, this looks a little too generic, like a mix of the horrid American 98 Godzilla and Cloverfield. We'll see how it goes.



Ibanezsam4 said:


> i can't be mad about a movie with stringer fucking bell in it


 Idris Elba, one of the best actors out there IMO.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 14, 2012)

But which bareknuckles do the monsters use?


----------



## petereanima (Dec 14, 2012)

Del Toro + Sons Of Anarchy cast made me watch the trailer. The trailer left me with very mixed feelings.

This could be epic win, or it could be a fail of gigantic proportions. Like "Real Steel meets Cloverfield meets Transformers 2".


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm excited to see Del Torro do something not so similar to his past films. Although the whole 'monster battle' movie genre never really interested me, i'd like to see his take on it.

whether it sucks or its amazing, if he's doing this to help fund at the mountains of madness (like a previous poster mentioned), then its fine by me and i'll buy tickets.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 14, 2012)

your lack of enthusiasm for a giant robot movie disturbs me


----------



## ROB SILVER (Dec 16, 2012)

I found the trailer for this last night...
VERY EXCITED!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 18, 2012)

This looks epic. This + the new Godzilla film due out and I should get my fill of giant monsters for next year. :3



Randyrhoads123 said:


> I can't be bothered watching robots and monsters beat each other up.



You sound like my least favourite kind of person.










I jest of course.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 19, 2012)

lol my mate showed me this on saturday, looks cool. Im sure it'll be a terrible movie, but it'll be so over the top with carnage and destruction it'll be a good watch regardless


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 25, 2013)

Could've just made a live action Neon Genesis Evangelion, but w/e.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 26, 2013)

Korbain said:


> lol my mate showed me this on saturday, looks cool. Im sure it'll be a terrible movie, but it'll be so over the top with carnage and destruction it'll be a good watch regardless



Guillermo Del Toro's never made a bad movie besides Mimic so I think it will be far better than the subject material would suggest is possible.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 26, 2013)

awww yus. I need my monster/giant robot movie fix.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 18, 2013)

So why hasn't this gotten any attention for the past 5 months?  I am SO looking forward to watching this movie! It looks awesome. I'm saying this purely as a Neon Genesis Evangelion fan, though, and not necessarily because I think it'll be a movie with brilliant writing or meaningful and intricate plots. The similarities between the two are uncanny. There's almost no doubt in my mind that one of the writers drew quite some inspiration from there. I guess I can now wait a little more for the NGE live-action 

And, to make this necrobump worthwhile, here's the (relatively) new trailer:





EDIT: sorry, that trailer was for Wondercon. Here's the official new trailer:


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2013)

Man, seeing the trailer for this before Man of Steel made me want to see it that much more. So much kick-ass shit going on this movie, my body's not even close to ready.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Right?! The action looks unbealivable, and I actually do like the premise. Cheesy, but effective. Plus the NGE mojo I already mentioned. Here's hoping they pull it off right!


----------



## Mexi (Jun 19, 2013)

There was a really good interview with director Guillermo Del Toro on CBC's _Q_ this morning

Superhero saturation? | Guillermo del Toro | The end of room service? | Q with Jian Ghomeshi | CBC Radio


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mexi said:


> There was a really good interview with director Guillermo Del Toro on CBC's _Q_ this morning
> 
> Superhero saturation? | Guillermo del Toro | The end of room service? | Q with Jian Ghomeshi | CBC Radio



Great and interesting interview with Guillermo, but... Jesus f*ck, why did they have to put this Joe Queenan guy before him? Listening to him made my ears bleed and my brain shrink.

That aside, Guillermo sounds like such a passionate man about what he does, and I like the way he sees things. It's very child-like and likable, in a way. Gives me hope for Pacific Rim.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 21, 2013)

Watch Hellboy 2 imo


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jun 22, 2013)

This movie always made me wonder if it is connected to monsterpocalypse in any way.

I am very excited for this! Hopefully this will do good and we will get kaiju movies.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, if this film's anything like these reviews make it out to be, then it is exactly what I've been waiting for, with the so-called "flaws" and all included.

Final &#8216;Pacific Rim&#8217; TV Trailer; First Reviews Round-Up


----------



## wankerness (Jul 8, 2013)

I might have to go see this one in the theater, cause I bet it will bomb. I need to vote with my 8 dollars!


----------



## Valennic (Jul 8, 2013)

When I first saw the trailer, I saw a giant glowing orange light, heard gladys, and saw people in bulbous white armor.

I though it was a ....ing portal movie . That being said, I'm not disappointed that it's something nearly as awesome.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just came back from the theater. Great movie, but like Skisgaar & Alberto7 pointed out,this is basically NGE without all the religious and political plus mind....ing agenda of NGE.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 12, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> Just came back from the theater. Great movie, but like Skisgaar & Alberto7 pointed out,this is basically NGE without all the religious and political plus mind....ing agenda of NGE.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 12, 2013)

What the fvck is NGE????


----------



## Mexi (Jul 12, 2013)

neon genesis evangelion

Neon Genesis Evangelion (anime) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wat (Jul 12, 2013)

Movie looks retarded :/


----------



## Mexi (Jul 12, 2013)

If you're not into giant robots and/or monsters, you're probably in the wrong thread.

interestingly, the 72% on rotten tomatoes suggests that it is A LOT better than most of the other summer movies that have come out so far 

I'll probably see it if my friends want to.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 12, 2013)

Just saw the movie and it had some great action scenes, but I think it was lacking a bit in dialogue and detail, but every movie doesn't get a trilogy to explain absolutely every aspect of the story.

In short, I liked it. Also, I'll echo the NGE stuff.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good kaiju movies don't need logical dialogue. I mean really...anything more than "oh shit...run it's *******" and I tune out because at that moment, I want to see a monster pounding/breathing/lazing/etc on something.

Why the "NGE" references? I read the Wiki and didn't really see a similarity aside from "giant-robotic-thing-vs-giant-alien-thing." Is that what people are referring to? (SSO isn't 1st time i've heard that)


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 12, 2013)

anybody see it yet?!?!


----------



## MFB (Jul 12, 2013)

I take it when you say NGE you mean Neon Genesis, and without seeing any of it, I imagine the likeness comes from the mental link bit vs. the actual aesthetics of the robots? Cause I can say that I've seen the Eva models and they don't look like ANY of the Jaegers they've shown.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 12, 2013)

It's mainly in the details, not the actual story. Many scenes look VERY similar to scenes in NGE (see attached YouTube video), both mecha use neurological synchronization with the pilot, and between the pilots themselves when the EVA needs more than one pilot. Angels (which are the kaiju equivalent) have a mysterious origin. In Pacific Rim, the pilot's suit is filled with a liquid, whereas in NGE the entire "cabin" where the pilot resides is filled in a breathable liquid (LCL fluid). The overall feeling of widespread mass destruction from both works is astonishingly similar, completely disregarding buildings and possible casualties. And there's probably a few other similarities that I'm not aware of as of now. Of course, NGE is infinitely more intricate and mind....ing plot-wise, but the aim of the movie was the complete opposite of being complicated and deep.

Of course, this video was manipulated to compare similarities, but it doesn't mean that the entirety of the show is exactly the same as the movie . The stylistic connection is there, though:


Now, I haven't seen the movie yet (and I'm just DYING to watch it), but I think it's safe to assume that they're very similar. Besides, as of today, we've got eyewitnesses 

EDIT: oh, another difference between Evangelion and Pacific Rim, is the fact that the EVA's aren't robots per se, but actually mostly biological beings. Like some sort of oversized cyborg, if you will.


----------



## asher (Jul 13, 2013)

Four of us left the theater with shit eating grins, one was raging. But he's not so down or familiar with the mecha.

Decent characterization, some good acting actually, remarkably few plot holes or giant bubble bursting niggles and better than expected action. Whole thing has a pretty great feel. I think it would be pretty fertile ground for some serious development and depth, but it's already a summer blockbuster that's over two hours, soooo. Much better than Star Trek too, as a movie and work.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 13, 2013)

Eh, if that's the case, one could say the similarities go back to Voltron, Shogun Warriors/Force Five, Macross, Tranzor Z, or any of the Mecha vs. Monster shows/movies. A lot of which pre-date NGE.

Either way, I'm pretty stoked to see this


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 13, 2013)

Just watched this a while ago, I would rate it 6/10.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 13, 2013)

Just went to see it today and as far as "popcorn" movies go, GDT did an amazing job. If the guys from TOHO back in the day could see what they've inspired, they would be very pleased with themselves. The Jaeger scenes were very well done and the action was fairly easy to follow. Unlike the Transformer movies where the fight scenes are just a mess of moving metal parts that vaguely resemble a "robot". Overall, I enjoyed it WAY more than Iron Man 3 or Man Of Steel. I'd put it up as being one of the best of the summer movies this year. Granted, the acting may not have been 'award worthy' but it kind of never is in these kinds of movies.

Given what was done with this one CGI wise, I wonder if anyone will take a chance on a MechWarrior movie based on the Battletech game(s).


----------



## asher (Jul 13, 2013)

Spinedriver said:


> Just went to see it today and as far as "popcorn" movies go, GDT did an amazing job. If the guys from TOHO back in the day could see what they've inspired, they would be very pleased with themselves. The Jaeger scenes were very well done and the action was fairly easy to follow. Unlike the Transformer movies where the fight scenes are just a mess of moving metal parts that vaguely resemble a "robot". Overall, I enjoyed it WAY more than Iron Man 3 or Man Of Steel. I'd put it up as being one of the best of the summer movies this year. Granted, the acting may not have been 'award worthy' but it kind of never is in these kinds of movies.
> 
> Given what was done with this one CGI wise, I wonder if anyone will take a chance on a MechWarrior movie based on the Battletech game(s).



Starsiege or bust!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 13, 2013)

_My reaction is classified so I can't tell you...
But it's pretty awesome so I might tell you...
Okay, I'm gonna tell you._

I had a nergasm the whole time.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2013)

asher said:


> Starsiege or bust!



I love you. So much.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 14, 2013)

It was a pile of crap...that I THOROUGHLY enjoyed


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 16, 2013)

sol niger 333 said:


> It was a pile of crap...that I THOROUGHLY enjoyed



^ Pretty much my take on it, TERRIBLE storyline. But the action was great, and Charlie Day made for some excellent comic relief but still proving useful to the main story. Ending was corny and predictable too, but Mechs and Monsters. They know how to intrigue me


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 18, 2013)

I concur with the above, good enjoyable hokum that delivers exactly what it sets out to do. Deserves to do well in my humble opinion. Oh and air-dropping the Jaegers would take approximately 200 Chinooks (yes I'm enough of a nerd to work that out).


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 18, 2013)

Terrible plot but the graphics and over the top fight scenes were epic.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 19, 2013)

This movie is to the transformers franchise what the foo fighters are to nickelback.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 19, 2013)

Pros:

-Took it's self seriously but still managed to have fun. Didn't go all "Man of Steel" with the unnecessary dark tone.
-Good, fun action.
-Enough plot to care about what happened.
-"Good" characters in the sense that what they did, usually mattered

Cons:

-Some awful dialogue. I'm not sure if they were intentional or not.
-Lame acting. Ron and a select few aside, the acting what pretty bad. Again, even if it was intentional as a sort of homage, it was still bad.
-Felt a little forced at times. Like they were really pushing you to think a certain way. For example, they shoved it down your throat that the scientists were going to be the "wacky mismatched couple" in their first scene. This lead to some parts feeling less organic and natural. 

Overall:

Hell, I'd see it. Nothing too memorable but it was a fun movie and I didn't feel like I was conned out of money. More than I could ever say for movies like "Purge" or "Live Free or Die Hard."

EDIT: The phrase "awful in a great way" comes to mind.


----------



## -42- (Jul 19, 2013)

This isn't so much NGE as Power Rangers with a cool hundred million more to spend on CGI. (robot pilots are even called 'rangers' ffs)

This movie ruled, the fight scenes ruled, and the walking stereotypes that were presented as characters did enough to keep it alive when epic robot face punching wasn't going down.

Also the ending is wholly satisfying because no sequel hook or other nonsense was shoehorned in.


----------



## 7Heavyness (Jul 19, 2013)

I won't even watch it cause the whole idea is dumb, you don't put people inside of big robots to fight big monsters, you build more powerful weapons then launch them from the distance.
I need something more than good looking scenaries to make me enjoy a movie, I need a good story which makes my imagination travels and people inside of big robots fighting big monsters won't do that for sure.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 19, 2013)

^ You're missing the entire point of the movie, then. Not your type of movie, is all. Here, some dumb is good. Big robots is good. It's always been good. People inside the robots is good-er. But that's okay, because, you know, that's just like, uuh, your opinion, man.

In other words, you're criticizing Indian food by saying that spicy is bad. You just don't like it, and that's okay, but that doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 19, 2013)

flexkill said:


> What the fvck is NGE????





Can't wait to get out and see this flick. Hell, it's got half the case of SOA.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 19, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


>


----------



## wankerness (Jul 19, 2013)

flexkill said:


>



I think it stands for neon genesis evangelion, what that is beyond some anime i don't know.


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 19, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I think it stands for neon genesis evangelion, what that is beyond some anime i don't know.



Anime with a superficially similar premise (giant alien monsters vs humans using big old cybernetic robo-things).

I heartily enjoyed this movie. It was silly in a glorious way, paying homage to all those classic giant-monster movies with a good dose of giant robot action. The action sequences felt like they had a real _heft_ to them, not like the namby-pamby CGI fizzle of Transformers. 

I expected the characters to be functional at best, really just a framing device for GIANT ROBOT VS GIANT MONSTER AWESOME, but I ended up caring for them a bit more than expected. I think there was _just enough_ characterisation to make the story a bit more engaging. A fine framing device for the nuclear-powered giant robot smacking Godzilla's ugly stepson upside the head with a


Spoiler



goddamn BOAT-SWORD.



Apparently there was an hour's worth of material to hit the cutting-room floor. If half of that material involves Jäger vs Kaiju battles, I'd be very interested in seeing a director's cut.

To those bemoaning the physics or the realism - bear in mind it's a movie about people fighting giant monsters in giant robots that run on nuclear reactors and the _power of friendship_. Leave your pedant-hat at the door. We're not in Kansas any more, and it's _awesome_. Rule-of-cool physics.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just came back from the cinema. This film was everything I expected and then some more. I went to watch it with my family. I expected my dad to like it (even though he behaved like an annoying 10-year old brat throughout the whole movie... *sigh*), but hell, EVEN MY MOM loved it. As soon as she saw the poster for the movie, she wanted to leave. She kept complaining all the way through the pre-film commercials and movie trailers. Then the movie started, and she slowly started to get into it. She ended up loving it, regardless of the film's shortcomings (which I suspect might have even been intentional). A total success, if you ask me.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 21, 2013)

Saw it on Friday.

FVCK YEAH

non-pretentious, non-gritty, non-cynical



Spoiler



SPACE AND ....ING BOATSWORDS



lived up to the hype/10


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 21, 2013)

^ And


Spoiler



F*CKING SPACE CRABS!! 



I forgot to mention that -42-'s remarks are correct. While it does remind me quite a bit of NGE, the film definitely reminds me more of the likes of Mazinger Z and the Power Rangers, but on steroids.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 21, 2013)

just saw...

now you guys need to.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 22, 2013)

movie did not remind me of NGE at all, aside from their helmets filling with something that looked like LCL and then at the end the one guy was like "you can find me in the drift" and that reminded me of the souls that got bound to Evas a little 

but ....in hell... that movie was SICK. I just had to laugh at some parts at how pure awesome it was. everybody was larger than life, but aside from the main character had just enough of a twist to make them somewhat believable. Ron Perlman's cameo character was way too cool. the scientists hit all the right notes. Rinko was great, Idris Elba was perfect, the robots looked awesome. 

only real weak point was the main character - his voice, his walk, everything about him was ridiculous. He was hamming it up big time but he didn't do it quite as well as everybody else. 

going to see it again at least one more time. maybe two more times. 



Varcolac said:


> Apparently there was an hour's worth of material to hit the cutting-room floor. If half of that material involves Jäger vs Kaiju battles, I'd be very interested in seeing a director's cut.



doubt it.... if a big dollar effects sequence is cut, it doesn't get rendered. I bet it is all characterization and out-of-robot stuff. would stilll love to see it.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jul 22, 2013)

Came in expecting the worst. Wife LOVES Charlie Hunnam because of Sons Of Anarchy so we HAD to see it, was groaning the entire time on the way to the theater.

I was so wrong, glad I saw it! LOVED IT!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 22, 2013)

I loved this movie. Some parts of it made me just burst out into laughter because it was too awesome  You can really tell that everyone involved just geeked out and had a hell of a time. And Charlie Day is King.


----------



## MFB (Jul 22, 2013)

Apparently Del Toro is already talking about sequels

http://www.slashfilm.com/guillermo-...-rim-sequel-would-feature-jaegerkaiju-hybrid/


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 22, 2013)

sakeido said:


> movie did not remind me of NGE at all, aside from their helmets filling with something that looked like LCL and then at the end the one guy was like "you can find me in the drift" and that reminded me of the souls that got bound to Evas a little
> 
> but ....in hell... that movie was SICK. I just had to laugh at some parts at how pure awesome it was. everybody was larger than life, but aside from the main character had just enough of a twist to make them somewhat believable. Ron Perlman's cameo character was way too cool. the scientists hit all the right notes. Rinko was great, Idris Elba was perfect, the robots looked awesome.
> 
> ...



Yea, these were pretty much my thoughts on it. I would have actually relished one or two more big battles but overall I thoroughly enjoyed it. Oddly enough, my wife liked it more than I did, which I thought was surprising.

I didn't really get a whole lot of Evangelion vibe, more of vintage Japanese Kaiju / Ultraman sort of flavor honestly. Was definitely a fun time though and the action was well done in that it was (for the most part) very easy to see and follow what was happening as opposed to say, Transformers.


----------



## Choop (Jul 22, 2013)

I can see some parallels with Evangelion and this, like kaiju/angel similarities, and between the jaeger program and nerv, different countries building their respective jaegers, etc. However there aren't really enough to make it feel like a rip off or anything like that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 22, 2013)

Giant monsters vs giant robots isn't exactly a new concept. EVA didn't come up with it. Men in suits did that shit well before.

Loved the film anyway. Ridiculous and unpretentious, as a film like this should be.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 22, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Giant monsters vs giant robots isn't exactly a new concept. EVA didn't come up with it. Men in suits did that shit well before.
> 
> Loved the film anyway. Ridiculous and unpretentious, as a film like this should be.



Exactly. It was absolutely ridiculous as well, but in the best possible way. Tanker ship as a melee weapon? feck yes


----------



## Choop (Jul 22, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Giant monsters vs giant robots isn't exactly a new concept. EVA didn't come up with it. Men in suits did that shit well before.
> 
> Loved the film anyway. Ridiculous and unpretentious, as a film like this should be.



But of course! Like I said, there are other interesting parallels besides just giant monsters vs giant robots, but it isn't really like the film necessarily rips off EVA or anything. I'm just glad it didn't turn out to be a Transformersy pile of balls! That in itself is a huge positive.


----------



## zero_end (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes yes YES!!!! 

This movie got my knickers wet! (seeing it in a 4DX theatre had something to do with it ). Felt like a kid all over again.

And please, to all of you who are looking for a "good will huntig", "fargo" or "the sessions" type of acting or characters, get off your high horse, STFU, sit, grab yer popcorn and *enjoy it*.

Ain't no doubt, this movie shits all over "the transformers" franchise.

Oh, and I cannot stress this enough, go see it in a IMAX, 4DX or at the very least, a 3D theatre.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 23, 2013)

btw, no spoilers, but wait till after the credits to leave...

...a little something you will get a kick out of.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 23, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Exactly. It was absolutely ridiculous as well, but in the best possible way. Tanker ship as a melee weapon? feck yes



Takes a beatdown into a whole new level of epic, we need a Brian Blessed smiley for things such as this.

In 10 days it has managed to make the thick end of $180 million worldwide. Working on the double-the-budget principle, it needs to make about $380 million for it to be considered a box-office success. Looking at the way the figures are, it seems to be doing better world-wide than in the U.S. However it still needs to open in Japan and China which are both big markets.

Personally I'm rooting for it to be a success, as it's refreshing to see such an old-fashioned blockbuster that refuses to introspect until it disappears up its own arse.


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2013)

Just saw this tonight and man oh man was it everything I wanted.

The characters.
The robits/Jaegers.
The kaiju. 
EVERYTHING.


----------



## icos211 (Jul 24, 2013)

"1, don't ever touch me again.
2... Don't ever touch me again."

Quite enjoyed the movie. I'm ok with Del Toro doing a movie like this, because everyone has to pay the bills, but I don't think I would be into a sequel. I'd like to see him spend his time on more Pan's Labyrinth type movies, as well as some more Hellboy sequels. 

Idris was certainly my favorite character, while Mako the least. Hunnam's acting bugged me just because he was obviously in the mindset that he was supposed to still be Jackson Teller. I have been wondering if perhaps Perlman and Del Torro's association is what got Charlie this role, or if they were both independently cast and just happened to be on set together again.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 24, 2013)

So the film hasn't done amazingly at the box office, and this saddens me. Such a cool concept, very well done. Would've thought it'd be a huge hit.



M3CHK1LLA said:


> btw, no spoilers, but wait till after the credits to leave...
> 
> ...a little something you will get a kick out of.



Just youtubed it. So awesome. 



icos211 said:


> "1, don't ever touch me again.
> 2... Don't ever touch me again."



Brilliant line, Idris Elba said in an interview there was an alternate line but it didn't quite work, so they asked him to just impro something. He couldn't think of a second line, so he just repeated the first one. Turned out it worked really well haha.


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to see this again but no one else wants to go, but I'll definitely be buying the Collector's Edition when this comes to DVD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 25, 2013)

MFB said:


> I want to see this again but no one else wants to go...


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ I would go . I'm actually dying to watch it again.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 25, 2013)

Saw it again last night. Man this movie is so awesome.


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 25, 2013)

Worst movie I've seen this year.

4/10 wouldn't recommend.

Stupid cheesy love story, all the action sequences were at night and mostly in the water so it didn't really paint a good picture.

Also a lot of dumb plot holes like them not using that freakin sword and shit the entire time.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 26, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> To those bemoaning the physics or the realism - bear in mind it's a movie about people fighting giant monsters in giant robots that run on nuclear reactors and the _power of friendship_.



Curse my graphic imagination I now have "My Little Jaeger - Friendship is Kick-Ass." running through my head. You utter sod.


----------



## -42- (Jul 26, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> cheesy


Did you go to a movie about giant robots fighting inter-dimensional sea monsters from hell expecting a gripping character drama and sound tactics?

You poor man.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 26, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> So the film hasn't done amazingly at the box office, and this saddens me. Such a cool concept, very well done. Would've thought it'd be a huge hit.



I knew it would be a flop cause I knew it would be too idiosyncratic, just like Hellboy 2. People would rather watch the garbage equivalent of the same thing, ex Transformers 3. I hope they still keep giving Del Toro blockbusters cause his are always way better than the average, even if they aren't nearly as profitable as movies made by michael bay or whatever.


----------



## redstone (Jul 26, 2013)

Uninspired sound effects and dialogues, terrible music.. Epic sound fail.


----------



## Choop (Jul 26, 2013)

-42- said:


> Did you go to a movie about giant robots fighting inter-dimensional sea monsters from hell expecting a gripping character drama and sound tactics?
> 
> You poor man.



Eh, I think it's kind of strange to assume that a movie like this can't have other, stronger elements like characters with more depth, or not a tacked on, seemingly obligatory love connection because of the ridiculousness of "lol giant robots vs monsters". All in the execution!


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 26, 2013)

Choop said:


> Eh, I think it's kind of strange to assume that a movie like this can't have other, stronger elements like characters with more depth, or not a tacked on, seemingly obligatory love connection because of the ridiculousness of "lol giant robots vs monsters". All in the execution!



It's not that we don't think it couldn't have worked with that, but many of us don't want that with this type of movie.

Occasionally you just want to go see giant robots beating the shit out of giant monsters and not have any pretentious notions about worrying of physics or how little exposition there was.

Sometimes, it's just nice to shut one's brain off and appreciate the spectacle on it's own merit.

As to the love connection, I thought it was nice and understated.

For a summer blockbuster type movie, I'm all the more impressed I wasn't assaulted with tits and ass and the male and female leads were equally adept for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Choop (Jul 26, 2013)

I was mostly just commenting on that because -42- tried to use that point of view as a way to make someone's negative opinion about the movie seem really stupid, when I don't think it is all that stupid. He took "cheesy" out of context and tbh I could do without forced love connection type things too. Not that I thought the movie was bad, but I can see why little things like that can still be annoying to people. Whether it actually ruins the movie or not is up to the individual.

But thanks for explaining to me why the forum likes the movie.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2013)

To be honest I felt like the characters were better than a lot of big CGI blockbusters of a similar style. The bit where the Australian guy is saying goodbye to his dad and dog made me sad, as well as the bit at the beginning when Knifehead kills the main guy's brother.


----------



## Choop (Jul 27, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> To be honest I felt like the characters were better than a lot of big CGI blockbusters of a similar style. The bit where the Australian guy is saying goodbye to his dad and dog made me sad, as well as the bit at the beginning when Knifehead kills the main guy's brother.



Better than say, BATTLESHIP?!


----------



## -42- (Jul 29, 2013)

Choop said:


> Eh, I think it's kind of strange to assume that a movie like this can't have other, stronger elements like characters with more depth, or not a tacked on, seemingly obligatory love connection because of the ridiculousness of "lol giant robots vs monsters". All in the execution!


Maybe so, but this movie was marketed as a funtime cliche fest for people who wanted a funtime cliche fest without having to sit through a Micheal Bay movie. Saying you want more characterization in Pacific Rim is a bit like saying you wanted more action scenes in Schindler's List. Adding more of one would have taken away focus from the other. The characters were simple, each had clear motivations for their actions, and that's all the movie needed anything more complex would have eaten up screentime and attention spans.

I should probably explain that I went into the theater assuming this movie would suck, that Del Toro was finally over the hill and just cashing in too late on Transformers generating demand for giant robot movies. Instead I saw a movie that knew what it was and didn't feel ashamed in the slightest. It didn't try to be ultra gritty nor did it intentionally play up the camp, it played out as "I'm a giant robot movie, and I'm proud." It stood wide-eyed in a film industry full of dreary cynics who insist the only way to make money is to make everything gritty and 'realistic' or self-referential and dumb. Maybe I'm still viewing the film through rose colored glasses, and I'm sure I could rip the plot to shreds if I felt so inclined, but the fact of the matter is that I left the theater feeling so warm and fuzzy and *f*uck*i*ng awesome that I didn't care to dissect the film, and that's how I know it's a good movie.


----------



## Choop (Jul 29, 2013)

-42- said:


> Saying you want more characterization in Pacific Rim is a bit like saying you wanted more action scenes in Schindler's List. Adding more of one would have taken away focus from the other. The characters were simple, each had clear motivations for their actions, and that's all the movie needed anything more complex would have eaten up screentime and attention spans.




Well I just disagree tbh. Having better characterization wouldn't necessarily take away from the movie, not to say that the movie needed it either to work well. IMO it's all in how it's done (execution). The movie isn't made to focus too hard on super-deep characters and that's ok, but I still think it is weird to just assume that it definitely can't have (or shouldn't have?) anything deeper in the characterization department based purely on how ridiculous other aspects of a movie are, and that goes for anything, not speaking about just this movie alone. If you liked the movie, good for you though! I...did too, imagine that.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 30, 2013)

:Some minor spoilers:

I don't get the concept of having stronger plot/character elements could weaken a movie. I've never seen a movie and wished it had worse direction/acting/score/etc. Good acting doesn't mean you need to have haughty, dramatic acting with the polish of 30 years of acting experience. Good directing doesn't require deep focus shots with symbolic meaning. The acting in this film just wasn't that good. The actors seemed really stock and wooden. No one seemed like they were a thinking, breathing person who was immersed in this world. Ron Perlman was fun because he acted like he truly inhabited this world as an outlandish business man. As such, his performance was more engaging. The lead didn't have that same energy. 

Plot holes are also something that are simply the sign of a sloppy script. All it takes is a single line/background scene/implied action on the part of a character to patch anything glaring. I get that in a film about monsters vs robots there will ALWAYS be some plot holes. However, the little silly details should be stamped out to create a more seamless experience for an audience.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 30, 2013)

I did find myself wishing from time to time that they had been a little more serious and instead of continuing with wall to wall cliches, had tried to characterize people a little more delicately. No doubt it was a stylistic choice since both Hellboys had some good character moments, but I did pine for just a little more depth to the lead and Mako and the relationship between the two of em.

Aw well, director's cut should probably bring a bunch of that stuff back


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 30, 2013)

So, if any of you feel like nerding out for a half hour, there's nothing I'd recommend more than listening to these 3 guys' conversations. I could listen to Adam Savage talk forever, let alone about Pacific Rim:

SPOILER ALERT


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2013)

Seemingly it has set a new box office record for an opening night in China, $9 million with Japan, Spain and Brazil still to open.


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2013)

This still hasn't come out in Spain or Brazil? Hmmm, seems drastically late.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 19, 2013)

Well it's now made the double budget mark so fingers crossed for a franchise. Did remarkably well in China but less so in Japan (I would've thought it would've been lapped up there).


----------



## sakeido (Aug 19, 2013)

the movie didn't get advertised much in Japan, compared to China.. and apparently they don't like Rinko over there because she has gotten naked for a few movies and the Japanese emphasize wholesomeness over all else with their movie stars. So not much of a draw.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 19, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> Well it's now made the double budget mark so fingers crossed for a franchise. Did remarkably well in China but less so in Japan (I would've thought it would've been lapped up there).



It has a sorta flat, simplified view of Japanese people going on in it, according to my Japanese friend. I still haven't seen it cause I fail but I fully intend to buy it on bluray. 

I'm relieved it made money. Guillermo Del Toro is possibly my favorite director right now and he deserves all the success he gets since usually he barely breaks even when he's allowed to direct "blockbusters" cause his movies are too personal and unique (ex Hellboy 2).


----------

